# Lemania 1961



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well had it up for sale but changed my mind, after all it is my birth year piece. Thought since I took some better pics of the movement and a small timing adjustment would post some additional pics of the cal 3000. Soon will take it in for service as its showing a bit of dust etc.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------

